# OPI Summer 2009 Colorcopia Collection - 20th Anniversary of OPI



## Bec688 (Mar 31, 2009)

*OPI Summer 2009 Colorcopia Collection - 20th Anniversary of OPI*

OPI Colorcopia collection is a limited edition collection celebrating over 20 years of OPI favorites! That's right- the best sellers from the last 20 years of OPI nail lacquer are back for a limited time! These specially selected 12 Colorcopia shades are the ones that you loved, brought back to celebrate OPI's very special 20th anniversary. Each shade was a huge hit in the season it was introduced &amp; helped to capture the "fashion essence" of that season. Enjoy your favorites all over again!














































Row One. L- R: Berry Berry Broadway, Cancun Fiesta, Copper Mountain Copper

Row Two. L -R: DC Cherry Blossom, Florentine Fuschia, French Bourdeaux

Row Three. L-R: Kinky In Helsinki, Meditteranean Moonlight, Purple-opolis

Row Four. L-R: Sahara Sapphire, Shoot Out at the O.K Coral, Venus Di Violet

source


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 31, 2009)

ooooh my favourites are Cancun Fiesta and Shoot Out at the O.K Coral!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 31, 2009)

kinky in helsinki!! and venus de violet





i'm so happy.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooh cherry blossom is so pretty!


----------



## bCreative (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice! I'm loving Venus Di Violet!


----------



## lolaB (Mar 31, 2009)

Typical, most of the best sellers were shades of red/pink. arrrg! Anyway, I definitely am excited for Venus di Violet. I've wanted it for a while, but refused to give those e(vil)bay scalpers my money, lol.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Cherry Blossom!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2009)

Cancun fiesta and cherry blossom for me !


----------



## bluebear91504 (Mar 31, 2009)

::drools::

i havent been able to wear nail polish since i started working at the hospital as a student nurse =[

i so miss it.

im stuck with just my toesies now...


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 31, 2009)

I already have some of these, but there are a few I'd like to get my hands on. DC Cherry Blossom in particular!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm really excited for Kinky in Helsinki....I ran outta that one a few years ago...all the others I have!


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2009)

I love Kinky In Helsinki


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 1, 2009)

Kinky in Helsinki. I want that one just for the name. The color does rock, though. Thanks for the update!

Also, sign me up for the Shootout at the O.K. Coral! The shade is perfect for spring. And the name is too cute.


----------

